# Analisis pinzas amperimetricas FLUKE



## sokoloko (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola!!

Por un tema de trabajo he tenido la suerte de que me han dado varias muestras de los modelos de pinzas amperimetricas FLUKE.










Su uso para medir resistencias y voltajes, no es nada fuera de lo común (como un polimetro normal),  pero donde realmente se gana tiempo y seguridad es en el tema de medir  intensidades, con un muestreo de 100ma y hasta 1000A, no hay color para  consumos de motores y maquinaria en general. Tenia oido la existencia de  este tipo de pinzas pero ahora puedo asegurar que funcionan de  maravilla .

No hay que desconectar cables para intercalar el amperimetro ni rollos similares. Te dan los consumos de arranque del motor, el consumo MAX y el MIN y el real eficaz. Estoy probando para consumos de motores electricos de aeromodelismo de entre 12 y 60A y marca exactamente lo mismo que amperimetros de los de intercalar entre los cables.

PD:  No se si esta permitido, ( sino que los administradores eliminen esta parte ) pero no voy a usar todas las pinzas que tengo, por si a alguien le puede interesar la compra de alguna.


----------

